# Vegas 19th! Hemingways



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Our boy Smoking5 will be coming in!
so, well.. that means........
WERE SMOKING, DRINKING, and... Yah! haha

Anyones welcome, so far it will just be the usual vegas crew, but nothings wrong with that... Just throwing it out there :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Does that mean *I'm* invited?

Gotta warn you, though, I'm not so much a "boy", 
as the uncle who's never asked to the barbecue 
but shows up anyway & gropes the new in-law.
:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Does that mean *I'm* invited?
> 
> Gotta warn you, though, I'm not so much a "boy",
> as the uncle who's never asked to the barbecue
> ...


Well, on that note... OFCOURSE YOUR INVITED haha, glade to have you, and looking forward to it!

and the boy comment well, The vegas crew may suit the bill in general, Our old' timer consists of Coy, which is merely pushing his mid-life crisis yet


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

So Sam...you offered to cater the Memorial day herf...what about this one....


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> So Sam...you offered to cater the Memorial day herf...what about this one....


Umm.... Chocolate Covered Cherry's... Perhaps some Salt and pepper chips?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW!! You're really going all out for me, huh?:ss
Did I tell you I was a former saucier at La Pavillion?


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't get terribly excited...those are just things that Hemingway's has on hand almost always...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

That has got to be one funnest times I have so far had in my cigar smoking hobby...and next...we will work on more than just 5 groups leaving us at IHOP...next time...I will be drunk and that should help out a lot...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> That has got to be one funnest times I have so far had in my cigar smoking hobby...and next...we will work on more than just 5 groups leaving us at IHOP...next time...I will be drunk and that should help out a lot...


haha hell yahH!
Pictures to follow shortly


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pics are good :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics are good :tu


you have no idea


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I would if you'd post some god-damn pics you SLACKER!!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I would if you'd post some god-damn pics you SLACKER!!!


:hn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Sam...we are still waiting on the pictures...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whine, whine, Bitch, bitch.......
Here's some snappers for you guys:

ScottishSmoker & Guitarman-S.T-









Livwire68 lookin' good & feelin' no pain









Our gracious host, Paul at Hemmingways
Don't ask what the gloves were for - 
let's just say he finished examining the help & they're clean.....









Group mug shot - Andy (forget his user name), Livwire68, smokin5,
ScottishSmoker & Guitarman-S.T-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Whine, whine, Bitch, bitch.......
> Here's some snappers for you guys:
> 
> ScottishSmoker & Guitarman-S.T-
> ...


Awesome pics EriK!
Sweet as hell, i just wish we took some pics at ihop hahaha :chk
I got that video posting on youtube as we speak ( Coy's snuffage)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Once again, THANK YOU PETE FOR THE SNUFF!!!!
Its great to see how coy appreciates it, i just apologize about all the rude vulgar language little andrew was using... Is that jealousy i hear :chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The missing member's name...Dooge...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Once again, THANK YOU PETE FOR THE SNUFF!!!!
> Its great to see how coy appreciates it, i just apologize about all the rude vulgar language little andrew was using... Is that jealousy i hear :chk


thats um... different....

Coy needs some gurkhas??? :r:chk


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> thats um... different....
> 
> Coy needs some gurkhas??? :r:chk


haha INDEED HE DOES!
He LOVES his Gurkha's.. actually when i think of it.. all the ones he has he has been eyeing closely as they age, for countless years. i mean hell, they may be TOO good for him to smoke :hn


----------



## socalwinegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

What a handsome crew you have there! We live in Temecula and often drive to Vegas (me and hubby). I am not sure if we've been to Hemmingways. Is it in a hotel??? We love to go places where they let you smoke cigars freely. In California it's so hard to find a place to smoke a ceegar-- even outside. Sheesh-----

Socal


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

socalwinegirl said:


> What a handsome crew you have there! We live in Temecula and often drive to Vegas (me and hubby). I am not sure if we've been to Hemmingways. Is it in a hotel??? We love to go places where they let you smoke cigars freely. In California it's so hard to find a place to smoke a ceegar-- even outside. Sheesh-----
> 
> Socal


we would be HONORED to have ya aboard the herf!
Its located off of 95, West Cheyenne and Rainbow. Beautiful little shop, awesome prices, great lounge area, and plenty of ROOM!!!!
shoot me a pm for more information if needed. If you guys are up for it, Add to the list =]


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

socalwinegirl said:


> What a handsome crew you have there! We live in Temecula and often drive to Vegas (me and hubby). I am not sure if we've been to Hemmingways. Is it in a hotel??? We love to go places where they let you smoke cigars freely. In California it's so hard to find a place to smoke a ceegar-- even outside. Sheesh-----
> 
> Socal


Love to have ya, my Wife is usually with me and the Crew (she smokes a bit also) Just send one of us a PM or post something somewhere here at CS and we should catch it. I have been trying to help my Wife explore the world of wines (I am a noob also) but it may help if its another Woman pushing her over the edge rather than me.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Love to have ya, my Wife is usually with me and the Crew (she smokes a bit also) Just send one of us a PM or post something somewhere here at CS and we should catch it. I have been trying to help my Wife explore the world of wines (I am a noob also) but it may help if its another Woman pushing her over the edge rather than me.


Indeed =]


----------

